# binos/ spotting scope



## flynhunt (May 21, 2008)

Since I decided I cant fork out $2500 for new Swaros. I've decided I'm probably going to get some Vortex Vipers. Trying to decide between the 15x50 vs. the 10x50. The specs are identical as far as dimensions and weight. The only downside I can see with the higher power is decreased field of view. Also looking at a 65 vs. 80mm spotting scope. Seems like it would be easier to pack the 65, but will I wish I had spent the little extra on the bigger scope to be able to see that much further? Also wondered if anybody had any experience with the Vortex Kaibabs? They are almost twice as heavy as the others, but might eliminate the need for a spotting scope. Any thoughts?


----------



## johnny (May 24, 2010)

I have the Vipers in 8x42 and 15x50 and love them both. I bought the 15x50 to use instead of a spotting scope. They are much easier to look through to me, and although shaky I am able to hold them more stable than I thought. They are brighter than I thought and very clear. If you put them on a rest or tripod they really shine. I like them much better than a spotting scope.Cameralandny.com has the 15x50 Vipers on sale right now for $399 due to the new Vortex vipers being "HD" whatever that means. They also have fast and free shipping and are very easy to deal with. Buy them you won't be disappointed.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the Swaro Angled 65mm and I've never regretted purchasing it over the 80mm. I do like that my 65 is a little lighter and smaller though when it heads into my backpack.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

flynhunt said:


> Also looking at a 65 vs. 80mm spotting scope. Seems like it would be easier to pack the 65, but will I wish I had spent the little extra on the bigger scope to be able to see that much further?


From what I understand the difference between the 65 and 80mm objective lens is that the 80mm will give you a clearer image in low light conditions and a larger field of view but it wont necessarily allow you to see farther.

Someone correct me if i'm wrong...


----------



## flynhunt (May 21, 2008)

Thats true. I should have read my first post a little closer. I think I narrowed it down between the new viper hd scope and a razor. I just cant decide if its worth the extra money.


ARCHER11 said:


> flynhunt said:
> 
> 
> > Also looking at a 65 vs. 80mm spotting scope. Seems like it would be easier to pack the 65, but will I wish I had spent the little extra on the bigger scope to be able to see that much further?
> ...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

In a spotting scope, my purpose using them is to have much greater detail than the binos can provide, so with the spotter go as strong powered and wide view as possible. If you just want the wider view stick with the binos. That is my thought. This weekend we spotted a deer out there about 900 yards away. The 12x50 Euros binos could definitely tell that it was a buck and seemed really big. If I were hunting I would want to know just how big exactly before taking the trek. With my very fancy 32x Bushnell $100 crappy spotter it took about 20 minutes to conclude that it must be a 3pt at best. In a hunting situation, it would have been much better to know quickly what we had before someone else beat me to it or some other knucklehead just decided to take a 600 yard shot. :roll: 
I only own one item from Vortex and I love it so far as has everyone who has looked through my rifle scope. A few relatives were checking out my newest purchase with a Vortex, while they had never heard of Vortex they were all instant believers, not to mention the ridiculously crazy warranty. 
So, take my advice for what it is worth (exactly what you paid for it).


----------



## flynhunt (May 21, 2008)

I finally broke down and bought the Viper 10x50 HD. So far they are awesome! I couldn't believe the difference in the detail and brightness compared to the Nikons I had been using. I also want to put in a plug for VIP Optics. I was very impressed by their customer service. When I had any questions they could not answer they would contact their Vortex rep and promptly call me back, and I was also able to get a better price than the local stores.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been in love with my shyline spotter from the day it showed up. Great optics for a good price if you ask me.


----------

